
What Extreme Life Could Look Like in the Mars Salt Water - DarkContinent
http://www.astrobio.net/topic/origins/extreme-life/deliquescence-in-the-atacama/
======
dang
Please use the original title unless it is misleading or linkbait.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

